# Does this betta have septicemia?



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

My nephew dumped his betta off on me in a dirty container. He never cleaned the fish. I don't know how long he had him/her. I couldn't even see a fish in the water and the water smelled like raw sewage. I ended up cleaning the fish out. I noticed it had a few red veins. But I thought because his coloring is light pink it may be his coloring but in the past he seems to be getting more veins. And his belly is a bit round. But I have never had a fish so not sure if I am looking for trouble where there isn't any. I don't want to treat if the fish is fine. I just ran to petsmart and bought bettafix but haven't used it yet. Looking at pictures I think she may be laying an egg too. Adding another photo. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

*Also wondering if she is laying eggs?*

Look at this picture it looks like an egg is coming out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

DON'T USE BETTAFIX!! It contains tea tree oil which can harm their labyrinth organ. That's not an egg, that's white stringy poo. She has internal parasites. Get Epsom Salt and a brand called "Jungle Anti-Parasite Fizz Tabs. Do as the directions say and put your Betta's food in it and try to feed her. If it doesn't eat, cover the food with garlic juice and feed her. Epsom Salt is 3 teaspoons per gallon and dissolve it 1st before putting it in her water. It's a her BTW. Septicemia usually happens when there are red streaks on her fins, I don't see it. I *think* that's her color so I'm not sure. Remember to treat her in a QT tank and do daily 100% changes. Good luck.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

It does look like she is dropping eggs and that is not uncommon-Females have unripe eggs in them all the time and drop them and either eat or not or reabsorb them on a regular basis.
Also, when they either eat or reabsorb the eggs-its not uncommon for their poop to look different-sometimes creamy/white in color for a few days-not to be confused with internal parasites and treated needlessly.....

Right now what I would recommend-clean water treatment-I would make daily 50% daily water changes for 3 days then 50% every other day for 4-5 more days-Then once we know more about your setup we can get you on a regular schedule water changes to maintain water quality.

You may or may not need a heater, however, its a good idea to have one on hand. Your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range.

You do need a thermometer to monitor the tank temp and to check the temp of the replacement water used for water changes.

The only chemical additive you need IMO-Is a good dechlorinator that covers chlorine and chloramine if you are on city water supply-If you are on well water you may not need it-but it won't hurt to use it either.

Nutrition-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals-If you have access to live mosquito larva offer several rinsed for one meal a day to boost protein intake to promote healing and immune response.

Info we need-tank size, additives on hand, filter, live plants and supplies you have on hand.....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's an egg? They really look like that? :\ Well, listen to OFL. I never knew eggs looked like that, sorry.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's an egg? They really look like that? :\ Well, listen to OFL. I never knew eggs looked like that, sorry.


To me they look round in that pic-but I responded in his other thread with question to be clear and even if it is poop-It could be related to stress since stress can cause color changes in the fecal matter.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I never knew that, well I learn something everyday! It must be harder for females since we don't know which is it.


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

*Picture of what she is living in now.*

Right now she is in the 1/2 gallon tank my nephew brought her in with no filter or heater. I have her in the back porch which is very warm. It is where I keep my tortoises. So the room needs to be warm. I am planning on cleaning out one of my old 10 gallon turtle tanks for her at some point. Just haven't had time and get her a filter and heater. I just took a picture of the container she is in. I have noticed a lot of bubbles at the top of the water that weren't there earlier. Here are a few more pictures. I really appreciate the help. When it comes to aquatic turtles I am a pro but I have never had a fish before and because of the poor condition it was given to me in - I have been quite worried about her. She seems to be swimming fine. She won't eat beta pellets but eats the beta flakes.


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

*Picture of what she is living in now.*

This is what she is living in right now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would keep her in the half gallon for now without a filter to give her time to adjust....

Since you have a heated room-you may not need a heater and you wouldn't want to add one to a half gallon. I would monitor the temp and make sure it is within range.

IMO/E-filters are optional for this species, however, if you plan to use a 10gal-it will be easier to add a filter and cycle the tank to make it easier for you in regards to water change needs once the nitrogen cycle has established....But you could also use live plants and/or filter. With females the filter generally doesn't cause as many issues as it can with the long fin males.

Edit-I just seen the pic....nice tank...are you sure that is only half gallon-looks bigger or she is really small....


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

*she has been under a lot of stress*

Thanks I will keep an eye on her. Getting ready to clean her out again. She has had a really stressful start. I don't know how long my nephew had her in that dirty water. His ex-girlfriend had dumped the poor fish out on the floor when they were fighting and my nephew had just put the fish back in tap water. So the poor little girl is a survivor. Trying to give her as good a life now as I can.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow....tough lady....lol....


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

It is a 1/2 gallon she is really small. I zoomed in on her to get close up of her body. A filter sounds like it may be trouble. Is it better to have a bigger tank for them? I will definitely leave her in this so she can adjust. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, a bigger tank is better. But you should just upgrade once treatment is done so it's easier for you and your fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as you can maintain a somewhat stable temp in the half gallon-I would keep her in the tank you have her in long term or until she grows more.
If you have any live plants-add them-live plants are always good....

I would only make partial water changes at this stage and leave her in the tank-less stress the better. Try not to overfeed and remove any uneaten food within a reasonable time.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Java moss is a good plant to add to smaller 'hospital' tanks. It's proven to reduce ammonia buildup (not that there should be any, but still it helps keep the water nice) and doesn't mind lower/natural light. My little stunted guy (has never thrived) loves to sleep in his moss, and my female often 'fights' with it, as if she's playing in it. 

You have a really nice little crowntail there. These fish really are incredibly tough.. sounds like yours has been through the mill and how. I hope she recovers now she's in better conditions. 

The bubbles are pretty normal - even females will blow bubbles that stay on the water surface (especially in unfiltered tanks), though it's the males which make the spectacular bubble nests. 

Clean, warm water and good protein-rich food (the mosquito larvae OFL suggested are brilliant) will do a lot to help this little one on her raod to recovery. Don't be surprised if she puts on a growth spurt after a few weeks of decent living conditions, though some fish exposed to terrible ammonia and waste early on never do grow properly and sometimes have ongoing health issues. My stunted fish will never be 'quite right' but we've kept him in the best health we can for six months now and he is as happy and healthy as we can make him. Of course, he is much loved.

Watch how this little fish captures your heart. Bettas are pretty special that way. =)


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the help will go pick up some live plants tomorrow for her. And will do the partial changes. I really appreciate all the help! I really want this little girl to survive.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

HOw wonderful she ended up with you ! I think once you have a Betta, you always want to have one or tow or three..... lol...
Please keep us posted.


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

*She seems to be doing good.*

Thanks everyone. I took this picture last night her belly doesn't seem to be so bloated looking. And today she looks even better. She is so sweet - and has definitely gotten into my heart. Every time I walk in the room she swims up and takes a look at me. I feel bad that she is on the warm porch and not getting much interaction with the humans but I don't want to bring her in the air conditioned rooms. As soon as it gets a little cooler out and we stop using the air I will put her on my desk so she can get a lot of interaction. I didn't feed her yesterday and now I am wondering if she was just stressed and constipated. Will get another picture of her tomorrow. She is just a sweet heart. This one was taken last night.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would recommend to get her to eat pellets. If she won't eat it at first, don't feed her for 2 days. This will not stress her out or cause any other issues, instead, it will be beneficial for her in this state. It will allow for her to finish digesting any other foods on her system. Betta pellets should be the staple diet while other foods like bloodworms or mosquito larvae should be a 1 to 2 times a week treat thing. Also get at least a 3 gallon tank with a heater and use water conditioner every time you do water changes.

Hope she gets better. :-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's probably better that she isn't getting much interaction right now - reduction of stress, even 'good' stress, is only going to help her heal. 

I'm really glad her swelling is going down just with clean water. It's going to be really important to keep that water clean now with changes as OFL said, to help her avoid infections. The risk is that she already might have one (causing the swelling) but she seems like such a tough little lady - who knows, her system might just bounce back with a little good care. I sure hope so. 

It'd be a good idea to pick up some plain (unscented) epsom salt just in case. Epsom salt is used to reduce swelling - sometimes it can heal a problem on its own, but if there is infection it can provide relief until treatment can be arranged.

But here's hoping she pulls through with your TLC. She really is an adorable wee fish - love the 'lipstick'! 

Has she got a name yet?


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. I have the pellets but she won't eat them. I will not feed her for 2 days and see if I can get her to start eating them. I have a 10 gallon tank that I can set up for her but do you think a 3 or 5 gallon would be better? Thanks.


----------



## JenPezzotti (Aug 19, 2012)

Aus, thanks! I felt bad stressing her today cleaning her out. But she seems fine now. Will pick up some epsom salt just in case. I haven't named her yet. I just call her fishy right now. 

Jen


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

JenPezzotti said:


> Thanks Kevin. I have the pellets but she won't eat them. I will not feed her for 2 days and see if I can get her to start eating them. I have a 10 gallon tank that I can set up for her but do you think a 3 or 5 gallon would be better? Thanks.


The bigger the better i'd say :lol: but its entirely up to you. A 10 gallon tank is much easier to maintain I guess as you can cycle it and that means 'less' water changes a week. But if you tight on space, the 3 or 5 gallon would be fine.

Make sure to get a heater


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

She is a cutie! And so small, keep us updated I am very interested in this little girl, does she have a name yet?


----------

